# Painting/Sealing Stage



## BNEL (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello All

So something has been simmering in my head. I am about to do my annual painting of my stages. I use Rosco Tough Prime to paint my stage which will usually last a year. I was thinking of adding a clearcoat/sealer on top of the paint. Looking at the RustOleum Varathane Crystal Clear Floor Finish in satin (which is water-base). 

Some background of my facilities.

They are a mutlipurpose performing facilities that have musicals, play, choir concerts, band concerts, dance recitals, conventions, and meetings. We do not typically paint our stage for theater productions as our seating is below sightline of the stage.

Are their any opinions to sealing a stage?

Do you think there will be a traction problems?


----------



## sk8rsdad (Aug 23, 2011)

My $.02.

Rosco Tough Prime needs a sealer to prevent the black from transferring to socks, dance shoes, etc. However, dancers will find the hard finish like a varathane too slippery for good traction. Some sort of clear water-based wall glaze might be a better choice. It won't wear as well as the varnish but the dancers won't hate it. You may be better served by using a premium black wall paint instead. A matte or satin finish may be undesirable due to the way it bounces and diffuses stage light but it's a preference thing.


----------



## Les (Aug 23, 2011)

A lot of places I've seen just use wall paint and repaint on an as-needed basis. Of course, they also sometimes do floor treatments depending on the show, also (to make it look like marble, for example -- only makes sense if the audience can actually see the floor though).


----------



## jglodeklights (Aug 23, 2011)

I, personally, am a fan of the MAB's Sea Shore. Not as expensive as Tough Prime, has a better overall finish and easier coverage (IMO). I'd personally just use the Sea Shore, touch up as needed, and then repeat for the next year. It is designed as an exterior paint, so it sticks pretty darn well. Like Sk8rsdad said, you can start to mess with the tactility and stability of the floor for dancing when you start applying finishing products.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 23, 2011)

BNEL said:


> ...I am about to do my annual painting of my stages. I use Rosco Tough Prime to paint my stage which will usually last a year. ... They are a multi-purpose performing facilities that have musicals, play, choir concerts, band concerts, dance recitals, conventions, and meetings. ...


I'd say if you are only painting the deck once a year, why change? Your system seems to be working well given the amount of usage. 

As to traction, you might want to have a look at ANSI E1.34 - 2009 Entertainment Technology - Measuring and Specifying the Slipperiness of Floors Used in Live Performance Venues . 

Most lighting designers will disapprove of anything other than a flat black floor. Satin, semi-gloss, matte, etc. are all just variations on "undesirable lighting reflections."


----------



## NHSTechCrew (Aug 23, 2011)

Our school uses flat black wall paint. When dance companies and studios come in they bring a dance floor or they pay us to lay down ours. If they don't bring or pay there’re stuck with the black stage. We have our stage painted about every year.

-Patrick


----------

